# DOTM...Puppy poll For April



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

It's That time again!

DOTM Puppy For April...

Please post up your entries but please read the rules first...

Puppies must be 12 months or younger..

*If your entry disappears then that means that it didn't meet the criteria...*

*The rules*:

* *One* photo per dog, *one* entry per member per category. No commentary!

* *One entry per dog* per month. Example: if you have entered your dog in the Female category, do not also enter her in the Pet category, and so on. If you have a second dog that qualifies for another category, it is acceptable to enter them.

* Photos are to be no larger than *640 pixels*. Here is a free resizer if needed: Image resizing, do it with PIXresizer. Photo hosts such as Photobucket also have built-in editing features.

* Please *include your dog's call name* with your entry, otherwise when it comes to voting, your dog will be listed as So-and-So's "No-name entry," unless one of us happens to know your dog's name and can fill in the blanks.

* Special for puppy category: Please also include your *pup's age*.

* Please *do not include superfluous information* (pedigree, weight, website, etc.) in your entry in an attempt to gain more favor for your dog. Only post your dog's name (and age for the puppy category). Ideally, your entry should look like this: So-and-So's Doggie That will make it very easy for the mod who runs the contest to copy and paste.

* Do not post your pictures as an attachment. Embed them in your post using code from your photo host. (The code in brackets, ie







)

* Winning pictures *may not* be re-used for the rest of the year.

* Winning dog or pet *can not* be entered the following month.

* The dog pictured must be owned by you. If the dog is deceased, it must have died under your ownership.

 * You snooze you loose...

*The process*:

Entry threads will open around the beginning of the month, and will stay open for a few weeks. Voting will take place after that time in the form of a poll, and will be open for anywhere from 3-7 days, depending.

*ONE VOTE PER SCREEN NAME AND IP ADDRESS!*
*If you are using a shared computer with someone then you will only get to place one vote. (per user)*

If, in a contest, there is a tie between two or more dogs, there will be a 24 hour tie-breaker voted on by members. If there is still a tie, there will be an additional 24 hour tie-breaker voted on by staff members, and if a decision still can not be made, the first available administrator will decide the winner.

*All Pictures should be about the size of the picture below*










Each winner will be posted in the sticky thread in the Pictures forum once they are announced.

If you have questions please PM Roxy_Nie


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

PullDawgPits' Nia, 7 1/2 mos.










Stephanie


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cain at 8 months


----------



## rusbell (Dec 28, 2008)

Rusbell's Dharma at 4 1/2 months


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

American_pit13's Bumble Bee @ 14 weeks


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

meganc66's Rudi at 10 1/2 weeks


----------



## sittingbull (Apr 5, 2009)

sittingbulls SANTANA 3 months


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Performanceknls Hurricane 5 weeks


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

Leela 5 months


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

Tia Tomato 11 monthes


----------



## Britsm (Dec 29, 2008)

britsm's Bowser. 6.5 months.










-Brittany


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

~StangChick's~Sully at 10 weeks


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

pitbulllover27870's darla @ 6 months


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Remi 7 months


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

rex 21 weeks old


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Combat 7.5 months


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Trance


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Aries. Age 13 weeks


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Mrs_APBT_America's "Faith" at 15 weeks


----------



## dutch (Oct 1, 2008)

Dutch's Zeus @ 8 months.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

StaffyDaddy's "Chino" @ 7 weeks


----------



## cp3tme (Mar 11, 2009)

Apollo at 4.5 months


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

Nytro 7 months


----------



## s.mariegreene (Oct 24, 2008)

Roxy 9 months old


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

My Mikado's.. Vendetta 4.5mos


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

melros's Ellis 8 months


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

Polly 

(my foster is that okay to use?) 6 monthes old.


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

Capri 14 weeks


----------



## sclass0020 (Apr 14, 2009)

*Rosco P. Coltrane*


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

Nytro appx 7 mo


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Daynes - Tanner 13 weeks


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Ero's Miss Aleah @ 8 months old


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Nizmo357's Bella at 5 1/2 months. so proud of how she is physically developing


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

10 month old deagle


----------



## PBGoodDogs (Feb 1, 2009)

Abby at 16 weeks.


----------



## mikey077 (Mar 20, 2009)

Roscoe at 6 weeks


----------



## shadyridgekennels (Oct 14, 2005)

bulldozer 1yr old


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

jeep lex's lexi 3 months


----------



## -CHaOS- (Mar 3, 2009)

-CHaOS- "Tyson" 3months


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

Here is Czar the puppy i am getting on may 20th. He is only 5 weeks old.


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

Wait for me!! I hope its not to late!

Storm 12-13 weeks in photo


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Neela's Lil engine Dat Could


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thats cheating!!!! Newborns are too cute.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lmao should I take it down? I might have to because I think there's only 50 entries possible according to the polls max.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

OK yall! puppy poll is up


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

So many puppies!!!


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

haha, yup...i am just gonna close my eyes and pick. They are all cute.


----------



## maria724 (May 2, 2009)

omg how cute!!


----------



## maria724 (May 2, 2009)

But this one won my heart!!


----------



## pugglesluvpits (May 2, 2009)

this is the most adorable pit i have ever seen


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

im confused; bella's picture is still up from last months vote. dont we start a new thread each month?


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

LOL.... not yet man... LMAO


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Because there are so many puppies, anyone considered breaking the puppy poll in half? 0-6mo....7-12mo? Just a thought /shrug.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

we got a late start last month. we'll get back on track soon


----------

